

Edward Snowden talks to South China Morning Post - Libertatea
http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/article/1259422/edward-snowden-let-hong-kong-people-decide-my-fate

======
joelrunyon
TLDR: Teaser for an upcoming, not-yet-written article in the SCMP. No new info
here.

~~~
ScottBurson
The article has been posted: [http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/article/1259422/edward-sn...](http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/article/1259422/edward-snowden-let-hong-kong-people-decide-my-fate)

~~~
xxchan
No, it's only about his choice of HK. Expect more articles from SCMP with very
little factual content. Gotta milk those pageviews!

------
wesleytodd
I like their 500 error page: [http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/article/1259335/exclusive...](http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/article/1259335/exclusive-whistleblower-edward-snowden-talks-south-china-
morning-post)

------
minimax
Maybe I have missed it, but have we heard why the NSA had contractors in
Hawaii? What can you do from Hawaii that you couldn't do from somewhere else?

~~~
scw
It makes sense from an historic and signals intelligence perspective:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunia_Regional_SIGINT_Operation...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunia_Regional_SIGINT_Operations_Center)

I'd imagine this would have some bearing on it as well:
[http://www.submarinecablemap.com/](http://www.submarinecablemap.com/)

------
mongol
Seems Slashdotted

------
goldfeld
'But he told Post reporter Lana Lam: "I'm neither traitor nor hero. I'm an
American."'

Boy was that wannabe superman.

~~~
onezeno
His Washington Post contact described him as "capable of melodrama."

~~~
witek
He IS in a pretty dramatic situation.

